
Is decentralized storage sustainable? - fanf2
http://blog.dshr.org/2017/07/is-decentralized-storage-sustainable.html
======
sharemywin
This is based on the idea that mining has been concentrated. Which I agree,
but the problem with accumulating too much wealth in a coin is there's nobody
to trade with. I own a domain called 1trillioncoins.com so technically I'm the
first trillionaire. but since I have no one to trade with it's pretty
pointless.

Also, if the bitcoin Oligarchs dump too much too fast the price will plummet.
So, if you take into account time value of money it doesn't make economic
sense to hoard too much of a coin.

------
sharemywin
Sounds like why the web is organizing into a power law.

And most supply chains.

One thing that would make a difference is lag time. So, it would still become
like a North america versus asian block. similar to CDN networks.

You would need some kind of identity and to distribute "fairly" but that would
be prone to sybil attacks and collusion.

~~~
zzzcpan
Storage nodes are probably fine being directly accessible, it's metadata that
needs protection from sybil attacks.

~~~
sharemywin
if you limited how much storage a user could contribute to make it profitable
but force it to be decentralized. you would need identity.

------
zzzcpan
The article makes one incorrect assumption, that there could be enough
redundancy on a peer basis to make reliable p2p storage, rather than requiring
each shard to be stored in a different country, making centralization of
resources impossible algorithmically. Storing data in one country is a huge
risk. One thing is probably true though, the number of countries will likely
be limited to those, where providing storage is most economically viable.

